
ASNs IPs – Bots or Users? - helpadvisors
I&#x27;m seeing an increased amount of traffic coming onto my website via ASN Networks using different IPs.<p>AS7029 - Windstream Communications
AS5650 - Frontier Communications
AS7922 - Comcast Cable Communications<p>Are IPs from ASN networks always bots crawling through content? Or possible they could be true users?<p>Curious to know if I should be excluding from my &quot;conversion pixel&quot; on GA?
======
detaro
The question doesn't make sense. _All_ networks on the internet are (part of)
ASNs.

~~~
helpadvisors
Fair enough. Is there a scenario in which a ASN IP is a real person?

~~~
detaro
Yes, because _all networks_ and thus _all IP addresses_ are part of an ASN. IP
addresses that do not belong to an ASN are not a thing that exists on the
internet.

